# Is DIY TV a lot of hype?



## Square Eye (Mar 21, 2006)

Question, 

Is DIY TV really intended to help the average homeowner, or is it just good advertising for the sponsors?


My opinion.

While watching This Old House, I was struck with the notion that this is NOT a DIY show. There was a $1,000,000.00 drilling rig there looking for water. Then in another episode, a cocrete pumper. Yet another episode, a company specializing in lifting houses and other structures. This is not the type of project that falls under DIY categories. 

Legalities make plumbing/electrical/HVAC on shows like Hometime a professional venture. Dean doesn't replace water heaters when he gets off of work for his ex-wife. At least not on camera. He can't. License requirements make it legally incriminating to do work like this for others.

Ask This Old House, trimming trees looked like a good subject for the DIY. Then they went to a home where there was a tree that was separating in a fork. Suddenly the show went from homeowners looking at a problem to a bunch of professionals climbing the tree and setting tie bolts to save the tree.
Once again, Not a DIY project.

The New Yankee Workshop, Norm has more tools than ANYBODY. Big specialty machines. I have a fair cabinet oriented shop, but not a Timesaver panel sander in sight. That is a $14,000.00 dollar machine! 
___________

I suppose the point of these segments of these shows is to let folks know that some things are better left to the pros. I kind of wish that they would focus more on the things that homeowners can actually do with their old houses and their new ones too. Maybe that's why I like Ron Hazelton's House Calls. Short, quick home repair and remodeling. If brother Ron was younger, he would probably do bigger projects though. His sponsors would demand it.


Tom in KY, Flush Bob Villa! He gets his hair done and reads from a script. Given enough $$ we could all do that.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 21, 2006)

DIY shows in regards to major construction aren't for the average home DIYer.

However, my wife watches a bunch of DIY decor, gardening, simple DIY stuff and I'm forced to watch them. I must say they actually give some good tips and ideas on what to do.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 21, 2006)

Stop watching TV...Isn't that what this site is for? The DIY folks!!You keep forgeting that you are a posting star!!
Tv is way to stressfull anymore.
In that same type of direction, I just finished my professionals "Remodeling" magazine.Out of 140 pages, I counted 90 advertisment Pages, and 40 actual artical pages.
This is why I tell folks that marketing at it's best is the worst way to do something.These products dont always perform or are used in the wrong applications. It has changed the trades and sometimes not in a good way.
The good way is that it at least shows the newer products and what we can expect from them at there best!! This gives us the guage to start from and go down from there unfortuntly.

DP from, 
InspectorD


----------



## Drywallhelper (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree that alot of these projects require some basic knowledge and tools. When viewing these shows and one sees all these projects running along without a hitch. I think this is mis-leading and can result in discouragement.  
I have been in the business for over 30 years and the reason I have aquired some of the skills I posess is due to having to correct my own mistakes.  I have been told the person who makes no mistakes is the person who does nothing. 
DIY shows can be helpful. But its more about the stars and sponsers.
My own efforts to introduce a simple tool that would be a great aid to most DIYer's concerning drywall installation fell on deaf ears with these shows.


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 11, 2006)

I always feel so suprised and disappointed each time I notice something in media has been designed to get us to buy more stuff...even though I already knew our country moves forward upon capitalism.  I love this site, and I'm so grateful for it.  With the exception of the occasionnal spammer, we don't hear about a product unless someone is using it.  And what we read are actual testimonials, not some actor 'endorsing' a product.  I agree InspectorD, stop watching TV!


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 11, 2006)

Trying to keep the spammers deleted and pruned back out of the way. If you see one that stays on for more than a day or 2.. Send me a PM and tell me where he is or the user name. I'll get rid of it as soon as I see it.


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 11, 2006)

Spammers are so few and far between around here, keep up the great work!


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 11, 2006)

You folks out there probably don't realize how much Square Eye does to keep this site clean....there are a lot of spammers out there. Just look at your simple E-mail junk.....

Great job to Square Eye for volunteering, and to the adm. for scoopin him up. 

As for those DIY shows....again it's the  "Red Green show" hands down. 
Slogan... 
"If the women don't find you handsome...at least they will find you handy, and don't forget.... keep your stick on the ice."


----------



## Kerrylib (Oct 12, 2006)

What about budgets for these shows?  You don't ever see a budget in the $5k range with the homeowner doing the bulk of the work.  It's usually hinted at, "We have a tight budget, but....."

Lets see them do a project start to finish, show us the floorplans, materials costs, labor costs, total time involved, etc.

That would give everyone a true perspective as to what they are doing on these shows.


----------



## wienerwater (Oct 19, 2006)

I personally have a problem with all the so called DIY shows popping up all the time now.I find this old house way out of line as being a DIY show. I think maybe it's what it say, "This old House", just a show about renovating older, maybe more classic, houses.But we're talking high end budgets to play with, expensive homes, and more financially set owners. New Yankee Workshop, isn't that Norm, who works on This Old House as well? Similar sponsors etc?
The others seem mainly geared to low cost reno's, done with used junk, cheap paint and little thought about eventual resale value. I have looked at a ton of homes on the market, and seen MANY of these personal upgrades that look like they are:cheap junk and trying to make a big buck with their cover-ups.Buyer beware, I say! Hometime seems very decent, straight to the point and direct about many DIY projects.Always puting emphasis on ones abilities and costs, and basic techniques.I've personally tackled many tasks, building shops, flooring, electrical,plumbing, concrete work etc, but also know the building/electrical codes, so I always plan to do it right from the start (or the safest way).Ever notice people on some shows, say installing insulation? One clip shows people in the background with no dust masks, safety glasses maybe, then the next closeup they have them on? I suggest always use better judgement, research it and never skimp on safety if you do venture forward on any project.


----------



## Rustedbird (Nov 20, 2006)

The magic of video editing is what it is. They would never show what happens if (I did this one) someone had a brainless moment and framed a window opening an inch too short, for example. 

I am doing mine for resale. I don't like to think of myself as cheap, but I'm not giving the next owner granite countertops. The effort is going into fixing a lot of really bad work by previous owners and the inebriated illegals that originally built this development.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Rustedbird:
We would like for you to post some before and after pictures, if its not too much  trouble.
Glenn


----------



## Deacon (Jul 16, 2007)

I must have been in the home building trade to long because I find myself picking apart everything these DIY shows try showing the typical homeowner.  I just love the $1,000.00/$2,000.00 remodeling projects they project/show that consists of nothing more than caulking and paint!  What a joke!  Most of these guys should be arrested by the Home Improvement Police!


----------



## Rustedbird (Jul 26, 2007)

On the other hand, sometimes fresh paint and caulk is all that's needed. I was home improving, now I'm just fixing.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey everyone, have you noticed the more DIY shows that come on TV the busier we get on these forums LOL


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 29, 2007)

Come now ...its nothing that can't be finished with in half an hour....why would you say such a thing. 

I personally like when my customers want to save some money by doing some of it themselves. It always....always...ends up costing more for me to fix the damage they have created or not finished than to let me be the professional and do it all myself...this is after I have to take my time to explain and let someone borrow a few tools.

Truth is most of the time I do not charge...unless its the customer from .....


----------

